# Mojo Chicken Thighs



## Don Cash (Jan 18, 2011)

We've been making a lot of marinated chicken using this  mojo recipe lately. We've had mojo marinated chicken twice in the last 3 days. Saturday on pounded breasts for tacos and last night, thighs.


3 hour marinade (should have been longer but I had the day off and slept until 11:30 for the first time in 15 years).








On direct to get some color.







Then indirect to finish (about 15 minutes).







Off and resting.







During the rest I made some flat-bread from a leftover pizza ball.







On. The pic shows indirect but just as I put them on it started to rain...cold rain. I moved it to direct to speed things up a little.







Off.







Plated with a salad made of iceberg, orange slices, almonds and dressed with an orange vinaigrette.







Love this recipe. It's really, really good! Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks great Don. Thanks for the link on the Mojo recipe. Goya brand in the bottle is about all that's available around here for the storebought version. Top two ingredients on the label seem to be water and salt making me think it closer to a brine than a marinade. It imparts a peculiar sweet flavor of which I am not real fond. The one in the link looks a lot mo betta. 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 18, 2011)

I've used the Goya brand numerous times but like Bigwheel said, this looks mo betta!


----------



## Don Cash (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. I used the "without oil" recipe for the pounded breasts, using the mortar & pestle technique. I used the "with oil" recipe for the thighs and just put everything (except the oil) in a food processor. I think the "with oil" recipe was better and don't see a need to use the mortar & pestle...more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 18, 2011)

Why didn't you put the oil in the processor? I would think you would get a nice emulsion like that.


----------



## Don Cash (Jan 18, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Why didn't you put the oil in the processor? I would think you would get a nice emulsion like that.


The recipe says to "heat olive oil to medium hot (approximately 280 degrees F) and remove from heat. Carefully whisk in the garlic-orange juice mixture (prepared above) until well blended. ". It sizzles a little when you pour the garlic orange juice mixture in, I guess cooking it slightly. Not sure how key this is to the recipe but the "with oil" recipe was much better than the "without".


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, I guess I didn't read it thoroughly


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 18, 2011)

Great looking plate Don!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 18, 2011)

If you invited me, you'd have to order pizza.........cause I'd eat all of that!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 18, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> If you invited me, you'd have to order pizza.........cause I'd eat all of that!


Probably some of the pizza also!


----------



## bknox (Jan 19, 2011)

That looks good to me!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I learned a little lesson on this deal. I did not know Cuban's like the flavor of Oregano so good. Now I know Greeks love it so guess them cultures got intermingled in some way. It is a great healing herb. In fact we takes a pill containing Oregano Oil and Olive Leaf extract each day for to fight allergies and viri and stuff.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks great from where I'm sittin and I just ate dinner


----------

